# Pacers Still Exist?



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I swear I forgot.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

very productive post... not.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well if the pimp of the century forgets, then that must mean its a pretty big deal.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

They probably would be more popular than they are now with thier fanbase if they didn't exist.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

The IHSAA Girls basketball State Championship had more fans than a typical pacer game did.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Don't come in here, and make a stupid thread like this ever again.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Don't come in here, and make a stupid thread like this ever again.




I agree!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

loLQahahs


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

U mad?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cam*Ron said:


> U mad?


Why would anyone be mad?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Cam*Ron said:


> U mad?


Why did you bring a stupid, pointless, immature thread back from a year ago?


----------

